# Free Laminated Laser Warning Signs



## Comidt (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi
I just saw this:
http://www.coherent.com/Lasers/index.cfm?fuseaction=Forms.LaserSignRequest

You can get a free laminated warning sign for your 'Class IV' laser...
Free shipping, everything!:naughty:

I just ordered one now

Jonno


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2007)

I just ordered one too.   :naughty:


----------



## Corona (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Wish I had a Class IV laser to display the sign on!

Actually, I might soon have a new job where I get paid to do some pretty cool stuff with high-power IR lasers...


----------



## Minjin (Jun 18, 2007)

This reminds me of where the police send out notifications to felons that they won a prize and to show up at some place to pick it up. Then they nab em. This is just their way of finding out who has illegal lasers so they can pay you a visit. :laughing:


----------



## Norm (Jun 18, 2007)

Minjin said:


> This reminds me of where the police send out notifications to felons that they won a prize and to show up at some place to pick it up. Then they nab em. This is just their way of finding out who has illegal lasers so they can pay you a visit. :laughing:


The first thing I thought of too. :thinking:
Norm


----------



## senecaripple (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you, *seneca ripple*, for sending this request. We will complete your Free Laser Danger sign immediately, and we will send it to you free of charge.

Below is the information you submitted on Monday, June 18, 2007 at 02:56 PM.
*Laser Sign Information:* 
Laser Type: Tetryon Pulse Disruptor
Wavelength Range: hypersonic
Maximum Rated Output Power: DT 87 >
Maximum Pulse Energy: 2(5)6 dilithlum 2( : )l diallosilicate 1:9:1 heptoferra
Facility and User's Name: roswell; yvebe
Emergency Name and Telephone Number


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 18, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> Thank you, *seneca ripple*, for sending this request. We will complete your Free Laser Danger sign immediately, and we will send it to you free of charge.
> 
> Below is the information you submitted on Monday, June 18, 2007 at 02:56 PM.
> *Laser Sign Information:*
> ...



 :laughing:


----------



## Tek465 (Jun 18, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> Thank you, *seneca ripple*, for sending this request. We will complete your Free Laser Danger sign immediately, and we will send it to you free of charge.
> 
> Below is the information you submitted on Monday, June 18, 2007 at 02:56 PM.
> *Laser Sign Information:*
> ...


 
Let me know if they send you one. (Or if they weed out fictitious requests)

I'd like to get one for my shark mounted lasers. :naughty:
(Guppies with glowsticks, just doesn't instill fear.)


----------



## chuck (Jun 18, 2007)

What about sea-bass?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 18, 2007)

As long as they're grumpy.


----------



## Corona (Jun 19, 2007)

WHAT is the hydrodynamic velocity of a laser-laden sea bass?

Would that be Chilean sea-bass, or Brazilian sea-bass?

...


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*Laser Sign Information:* 
Laser Type: Argon Accumulator
Wavelength Range: 0-22
Maximum Rated Output Power: 222 >
Maximum Pulse Energy: 222 gW
Facility and User's Name: Omega Labs
 Boy I love still being able to send iffy offers to my parent's house.


----------



## SenKat (Jun 19, 2007)

Hate to burst anyone's bubble - but I filled out many requests in December, received back the automated reply - and to date, well over 6 months later, no danger signs. I have however had the amount of SPAM increased a thousandfold from giving my email address to them. That account has been set aside for random fun now - since it is too clogged with crapola to read through. Nope - I highly doubt Coherent even recalls that they have that link up there.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey you guys with the diLithium crystals --- You can't mix matter
and anti-matter cold. Only Spok did it once.

Mike


----------



## Comidt (Jun 20, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Hate to burst anyone's bubble - but I filled out many requests in December, received back the automated reply - and to date, well over 6 months later, no danger signs. I have however had the amount of SPAM increased a thousandfold from giving my email address to them. That account has been set aside for random fun now - since it is too clogged with crapola to read through. Nope - I highly doubt Coherent even recalls that they have that link up there.


Ah, well that sucks...
Anyway,
Jonno


----------



## Timelord (Jun 21, 2007)

Well it's worth a try I've ordered too so I'll just wait to get spammed by some Nigerian telling me I'm a millionaire :nana:


----------



## VaThInK (Jul 3, 2007)

Coherent have been offering this service for quite a long time. I requested 6 of them back in 2000 (IIRC) and I received them about a couple of months later :thumbsup:. Very slow delivery but hey, they're free and very high quality :twothumbs(I mean it). I would even buy it if I have to pay for it. Just pray hopefully you guys will get yours soon.

Cheers.


----------



## SenKat (Jul 3, 2007)

I have given up hope that they will deliver - I think it is a cached page and an offer they no longer fulfill - I COULD be wrong - but I think after 8 months (I forget exactly now) of waiting that I owuld have heard SOMETHING by now !


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 3, 2007)

You can always meke up your own custom warning signs for a fee from this site

**EDIT** Nevermind - you can't upload your own graphics. IIRC ithey used to allow custom graphics. :shrug:


----------



## SenKat (Jul 4, 2007)

Correction to my earlier post - it has been 7 months, not 8 ! Sorry...time flies !


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Corona said:


> WHAT is the hydrodynamic velocity of a laser-laden sea bass?
> 
> Would that be Chilean sea-bass, or Brazilian sea-bass?
> 
> ...



What? I don't know that! AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------

